# step by step



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

would anyone know how to take me through the steps. i would like 3 gigs. my info is in the "my system". the bios seems a little confusing, to say the least.
thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

raise your cpu frequency from 200 to 215

raise your cpu voltage to 1.50 (might be like 1.52 0r 1.55 etc etc)

HTT multiplier to 3X

Vdimm voltage to 2.75

stress test with orthos for atleast two hours ............. abort test if 65C temp is reached


post back with results (drop down to two sticks of memory for overclocking) your system is forced to run in single channel mode when using 3 sticks .......... thats not good


use cpu-z after making the changes ............. give us a screen shot of your cpu screen and memory screen which shows the ram timings and ratio 

also give us the SPD tab screen


use core temp to watch your temps


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

3,0 ghz is darn hard to hit with these socket 939 cpu's ................. I couldnt hold 3.0ghz with my FX-60 which is the equilivant to your opty 185 ............... not without water cooling anyway ........ but you can get 2.8ghz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you get any overclockign hang-ups ........... simply reboot and clear your cmos ............ and we can tweak some more


----------

